# * 97 Town Car vs 98 Town Car *



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Just looking at Lincolns and had to say... I will always like 97 Town Cars over 98-02
Town Cars.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Im teh opposite never thought about buying a lincoln til teh 98-02 body style came out


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

'03+ w/ frame swap is really what's up. per your question, def 98-02 over '97, in my opinion.


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

97 TTT :guns:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

97


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Always wanted a white 96 on juice and 13s. 98+ just seems like too much car for little rims. Ya dig what ya dig though.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Big Hollywood said:


> '03+ w/ frame swap is really what's up. per your question, def 98-02 over '97, in my opinion.


AGREED


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FRONT ENDS ON THE 98 STYLES ARE HIDIOUS


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> FRONT ENDS ON THE 98 STYLES ARE HIDIOUS


And rear and back window are worse


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

97:h5:uffin::420:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

96


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll take a training day monte with a 06 frame swap


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> FRONT ENDS ON THE 98 STYLES ARE HIDIOUS


I believe hideous is the word you attempted to spell


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u must be a teacher?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> u must be a teacher?


U must be a student?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

they kicked me out of school because of recess


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Both are ugly


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Their not 58s but they gotta work for some of us....


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Always wanted a white 96 on juice and 13s. 98+ just seems like too much car for little rims. Ya dig what ya dig though.


That's why I have my 01 on 14's. As for the question. 98+


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Any Lincoln with an 06 frame swap with lunch monies will always be my favorite.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fords

:inout:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 4 doors
> :inout:


Fixt!! :nicoderm:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

BIG RED said:


> Any Lincoln with an 06 frame swap with lunch monies will always be my favorite.


:yes::h5:


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

95-97 interiors is better then the newer tc. Imo


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

99 with a 05 front end....


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

'95 Town Car 2-door conversion looks ill :thumbsup:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

97 , but four door are pointless for me. The two door conversions are cool though.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

phx rider said:


> Their not 58s but they gotta work for some of us....


:happysad:


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Big Hollywood said:


> '95 Town Car 2-door conversion looks ill :thumbsup:


that's lightwieght raw


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Big Hollywood said:


> '95 Town Car 2-door conversion looks ill :thumbsup:


Looks like a g body


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

98+


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

I got a 96, its my daily.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

phx rider said:


> U must be a student?


:rofl:



64 CRAWLING said:


> they kicked me out of school because of recess


:roflmao: he don't play


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a 97 and 99. But I love my 97 way more


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Im teh opposite never thought about buying a lincoln til teh 98-02 body style came out


Do they run good?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Do they run good?


:nosad: teh wheels are too small


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

98+ all day


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

98-02/03,i like it for more car and style and curves


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Impressive '97 said:


> I have a 97 and 99. But I love my 97 way more


I like that 2 tone look.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> fords
> 
> :inout:


:werd:


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

97 body way better than new body better frame better front end and more luxurious in my opinion


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

​


Up on3 said:


> I like that 2 tone look.


Thanks man


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

spikekid999 said:


> 98+ all day


like those rides my self too


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

What do you see more in magazines 90-97 or 98-02 fixed up. Better body better hoppers overall just better do the research


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

lastdon said:


> 97 body way better than new body better frame better front end and more luxurious in my opinion


agreed!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

The newer ones (98+) with that flat ass dash just look like shit to me on the interior. Love the exterior. It's like they made the 94 interior garbage, made the 95-97 badass, then said lets go back to garbage interior again, it looks too nice; we got to keep our shit looking like a taxi


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

As long as they're '06d, who cares:inout:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

'04d


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Always wanted a white 96 on juice and 13s. 98+ just seems like too much car for little rims. Ya dig what ya dig though.


Ended up getting mine 2 years later uffin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

phx rider said:


> U must be a student?


:roflmao:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

90/97 for me,i got a 95 tc sig siries,they
ez to install drose ,those years,98/03 u go
to swap out the spindels and thee chasie to 
a 90/97 frame to if u want to fully 3wheel
and all,95 alldayerydaydey, lol,100,much luv


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

I sold my 95 towncar a few years back....
I miss it so much......
I'm getting a clean 97 towncar this Saturday hopefully....
1995-97 are my favorite years town car.....
And I like when they do the 2 door conversion....
That shit looks fucking tight......


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Real 97 ..all day

Many cats out there with fake 97s


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

fake 97s rollin on fake 100$s,lol,with chinas,
,lol,wait?!, ill be on chinas,dam ,lol,dolla dolla 
bill yall,jajaja


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Fake 97s, and chinas, are bad for you health


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> :nosad: teh wheels are too small


I rolled a 59 on 13s and i know thats a bigger car and it was cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh and i prefer the newer body style on lincs so 98+ for me


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I rolled a 59 on 13s and i know thats a bigger car and it was cool


My '02 Lincoln was the same length as my '64 but the wheel wells on the 98-02 are way too big to run a 13" rim. I have 13s on mine because the tires are cheaper, but Im completely aware of how ridulous it looks.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine on 14s










Mine on 13s


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

61-70 lincolns


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Fake 97s, and chinas, are bad for you health



Hahahahaha

Gues I would rather see a clipped up fake 97 than how they look with the ugly ass front ends n ugly double moldings 
And dam those interiors are ugly. Same goes for 98+ 
Them shits are plain and Not All the way 

DIGiTaL !! How u gona go from all digital dash then go back to 

Needles.. Wack! Not lookin down on the owners of the 98+ lincs

But shits disappointing


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

agree. I have a Lincoln MKS and a 95 Cartier. I enjoy both equally and feel just as much luxury in either.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

98+ was the first ford i ever wanted.. i like the plain smooth curves... the interior is good for me too... not busy...
but yeah my wifes Altima interior is more luxury....


----------



## 60elko (Oct 15, 2014)

97s look better


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

phx rider said:


> I believe hideous is the word you attempted to spell


:rofl:


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

Duez said:


> Mine on 14s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good on 14s


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

i have a 95 an need to know where do you get the two conversion done on the lincoln. topo was doin them on caddys a few years back but im in texas for shipping the ride to California aint a option in my budget now


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

topo dont do lowlow converisons any more
he dose contracted deals from chevy/doge
etc ., on bigger stuff /exetended body kits 
nowadays for bigger /sema stuff,he dont do 
lowlows ,and hes name now is under tis/
etc,.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lincoln rydah said:


> i have a 95 an need to know where do you get the two conversion done on the lincoln. topo was doin them on caddys a few years back but im in texas for shipping the ride to California aint a option in my budget now


Shipping is like $700 if that ain't in your budget then neither is a 2 door conversion


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

SO who does conversion now then?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

again... if $700 aint in your budget, a conversion wouldn't be either haha


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

DOES ANY ONE STILL DO TWO DR CONVERSION PM ME PLEASE THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

97 all day!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

i dont know who else dose em,i think topo 
was thee only one,im sorry primo,but i gess 
he was an origneanter,that was he was a lone
mastermind to the lowlow sceance at the time
....... ,/,i havent heard any body elese follow
suit.....,mybad primo,but thats the info for 
2011ish/2014ish


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

wait,i just talked to a homie from washinton state
,his name is topo hydrolics,hes followin in
the footsteps as thee og topo,he looked at 
his work and is doing it like him, ,but a same
nickname to honer him,under fb ,topos hydrolics in
washington state


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

someone out there in the southwest but not california was doing super clean vert conversions on 2 door cars for real cheap. but real cheap meaning like 7 grand. 

converting a 4 door to a 2 door seems like a whole lot more work to me, but i don't know because i don't actually do that shit. just seems moving that center pillar back and having the front door still line up and close right and everything has to be a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

i think ur right ,there was an interview with 
og topo on a truccha vid at one time,and anthor
on i think livein the lowlife vid clip


----------



## uncommon (Jul 19, 2012)

97 here


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

95 here ,sigantre sireis


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

95-97 all day. Love the square bodies. Grille is killin em


----------

